

Donald Knuth's First Computer - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/donald-knuths-first-computer/

======
michael_dorfman
The latest volume in Knuth's "Selected Papers" series, "Selected Papers on
Design of Algorithms" is due out any day now. (According to Amazon, it was
supposed to be released on the 15th, but my pre-ordered copy still hasn't
shipped...)

~~~
pkrumins
Yep, I am also waiting. I got the Selected Papers on Analysis of Algorithms,
Discrete Math, Computer Science and now waiting for this.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Are you planning on posting notes for the Papers, or are you going to do the
"Musings" videos first?

~~~
pkrumins
I am going to intermix Musings and Papers. Some weeks will post Musings
videos, some weeks notes of Papers. The next Knuth related post will be
Musings.

------
ShabbyDoo
I went to Case and was a border (renter, not member) one summer in his former
fraternity's house (Theta Chi). Kind of cool to see the composite photos from
the late 50's which included him.

~~~
blackguardx
Wow, I didn't know he was in Theta Chi. When I was going to Case, that place
was straight out of Revenge of the Nerds.

------
seiha
He looks so old for 20.

~~~
Retric
I think that's from his style, not his physical looks.

